# Best Geneva pics here



## LCC (Oct 6, 2004)

operknockity said:


> The generic term for all those little pictures that we put in posts is "smilie", wether the picture is smiling, frowning, or doesn't even have a mouth.


Oh...my bad...I thought it was an emoticon.


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

LCC said:


> ...so maybe it is appropriate to consider the source.


 Right. And when I politely pointed out, without resorting to using smilies, foul language or any other nastiness, in the X5 thread about radar detectors and POP that there had already been discussions about them in several other threads and that perhaps a radar detector thread was not BMW nor X5 specific and belongs in a more general forum, I got slapped down. So, you can't even mention in words or via smilies that something is a repost without getting slapped by someone. Give me a break!

Note: I'm not looking to (re)start a fight, just stating a fact that one can be slapped wether using the smilie/emoticon or just using words.


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

LCC said:


> Oh...my bad...I thought it was an emoticon.


 That word came along a long time after "smilie" became the generic term for them from the old Usenet days. Some of us have been around the 'net for a long long time;-).
(Now that's a smilie!)


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

LarryN said:


> I hope you know that here on the Fest, it's a joke to be the first one to post a :repost: to a true reposted thread...


 Not that I went looking to be the first one to tag them, but when they are staring you in the face in the "New Post" search, it's hard to miss the irony.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

infonaut, 

do you work for or are you autospies?


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

How do I go about getting one of these?


----------



## santiago (Jun 2, 2004)

xspeedy said:


> How do I go about getting one of these?
> . . .
> SNIP - Picture of WRC Peugeot


I have always thought WRC cars look hot. I don't care if they're set up for tarmac, gravel or safari - they all look hot. Even a Ford Focus can look hot in WRC form.


----------

